# New to Agility and addicted!



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Remy (7 months) and I are very new to agility, but we love it! I think he loves it more than me, but that's how it should be.

Anyway, we have only had 3 classes, but it's a blast! All of it is low impact for my growing boy. 

He loves it all, but so far his favorite is the A-Frame and the tunnel. I can't wait for him to try out the teeter and the chute!

Anyway, here are some crappy photos.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cool pics! may i ask how much each class runs you?


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, and sure. It's 75 bucks for 7 weeks at an hour per class. Oh, it's a group class, a lot of standing around waiting your turn, but I figure it's good socialization. 

Plus it's good for him to learn that just because other dogs are around doesn't mean it's play time. We are working on that one....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you have to have an addiction, one you share with your dog is the best!!!!!

Love that you brought the camera at the start! You'll be AMAZED how fast you both learn and progress so having the photos from the start are so great. 

Keep us updated with photos and class info, love to see and hear about the different training methods and classes. 

As far as cost goes, it tends to vary. I have found an indoor place that's large enough to train and has heating and AC, so it's more expensive then some outdoor places. Morris K9 Campus


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I am addicted to agility too!!! Love it!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

not too bad unloader thanks


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Chicagojosh - There is a facility here that offers a yr long membership to their agility class for $300/yr. That's 1x/wk for an hr


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

unloader said:


> Anyway, here are some crappy photos.


Hilarious... trust me any photos are wonderful. I soak them all in. Watching dogs work is like crack 

He looks wonderful!! Can't wait to see the progression over the next several weeks


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah!! glad u joined the crowd bit by the agility bug. My youngster is in beginning classes now and is really starting to get into shaping. Our homework this week is shaping the table behavior, one jump work, targeting to a foot target (for eventual 2o/2o) and "Crate Games" kind of exercises to build restraint/drive off the start line. 

I do have challenges when he gets stimulus overload and wants to check all the scents on the ground, etc... I stop and give him a simple task to do (like sit or nose touch) and if I cant get him back he gets to go sit in his crate for a few minutes while I work my older dog. What do other folks do? When he is "on" he is awesome. The good news is he seems to really look forward to class/practice ... so hoping it is just a maturity thing


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lylol said:


> Yeah!! glad u joined the crowd bit by the agility bug. My youngster is in beginning classes now and is really starting to get into shaping. Our homework this week is shaping the table behavior, one jump work, targeting to a foot target (for eventual 2o/2o) and "Crate Games" kind of exercises to build restraint/drive off the start line.


Where the heck are you training!??? It sounds fabulous! :wild:

Shaping? Targeting? Crate Games? GEEZ you got it all and most people haven't even heard of those skills!!!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

One of the many nice things about San Diego is that we have several good positive based instructors and lots of big name seminars come here... So lots of learning opps. Am working a Moe Strenfel handling/positioning cues class in Nov with my bc and if I can afford it will audit Greg and Laura Derritt in Nov too. Early Xmas present to self.  My bc came fm a breeder that clicker trained fm the beginning. Made me chg my whole perspective on shaping.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Besides learning to use the equipment, we are practicing clockwise and counter clockwise spins and a modified heel where the dog and I turn into each other to go the opposite direction. I think she mentioned shaping when she was showing us this.

Anyway, Thanks for the warm welcome to agility! I will be sure to post more photos and give updates.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lylol said:


> One of the many nice things about San Diego is that we have several good positive based instructors and lots of big name seminars come here... So lots of learning opps. Am working a Moe Strenfel handling/positioning cues class in Nov with my bc and if I can afford it will audit Greg and Laura Derritt in Nov too. Early Xmas present to self.  My bc came fm a breeder that clicker trained fm the beginning. Made me chg my whole perspective on shaping.


(trying not to be jealous.......trying not to be jealous..........trying not to be jealous............)

Ok, I'm glad for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and a little jealous  )


----------

